# Potato onion sets



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

I have this year's potato onion sets for sale. They are mostly small sets (size of a quarter or so). Can fit 40-50 in a small flat rate box. $5.00 plus $6.00 shipping. Message me. Bruce.


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Small is supposed to create large ... I'm game - send me the info required via PM.

Many Thanks.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm game too! ARe these to be planted in the fall or spring


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

sent pm...


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Just wanted to report that this was a mighty fine transaction .... Many Thanks!


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

All sold out of onions. Thanks.


----------

